# Huawei E585 Mifi Port Forwarding?



## headshot119 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone know any guides on how to port forward one of these. I try the obvious things in the router panel but it doesn't seem to work.

Thanks Karl


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Simple Port Forwarding. It's an app that does the port forwarding  for you. Takes the guess work out of it.


----------

